# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Being irrational

## Jim_uk

Hi all, 

Ive been hit by a good dose of depression brought on by stress in work.  Having worked hard for the company very recently, I found out that I was being screwed out of my holiday allowance and only found out by mistake yet everyone in my office knew about it but said nothing.

Having been already on the edge of stress caused by my work, this has caused me to snap and Ive taken the past 2 days off sick. I planned to go back tomorrow but I already know Im going to wake up tomorrow and call in sick because Im just so fed up with having to fight for what everyone takes for granted in my place.

Am I being irrational? Should I just suck it up and go in tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. No, youre not being irrational and, rather than going in to work tomorrow, I suggest you make an appointment with your doctor.

----------


## TiffanyyO

> Hi and welcome. No, you’re not being irrational and, rather than going in to work tomorrow, I suggest you make an appointment with your doctor.


I agree, you should talk with your doctor. 
If you keep calling in sick they may make things worse on you.
Definitely fight for you deserve, but also take care of yourself first. Your doctor will be a great help and maybe even just speaking to him/her will help you feel better.
Good luck. take care.

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Paula. Make that appointment with your GP and also maybe contact your union to see if they can help advise wrt your rights etc

----------


## TiffanyyO

> I agree with Paula. Make that appointment with your GP and also maybe contact your union to see if they can help advise wrt your rights etc


^ Agreed.

----------

